# [SOLVED] Problems with Windows Installer



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi,
I've got problems with Windows Installer. When I try to update a program I get the message the "The windows installer service could not be accessed". If I try and run it from services.msc I get the same message plus it says it cannot find the specified file. I've tried the usual fixes of deregistering and reregistering the msiserver and disabling, restarting and reenabling msi but to no avail. I also tried a regisry fix shown below, but when I ran it it didn't seem to make any alterations to my registry.


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\msiserver]
"DisplayName"="@%SystemRoot%\\system32\\msimsg.dll,-27"
"ImagePath"=hex(2):25,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,72,00,6f,00,6f,00,\
  74,00,25,00,5c,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,6d,\
  00,73,00,69,00,65,00,78,00,65,00,63,00,2e,00,65,00,78,00,65,00,20,00,2f,00,\
  56,00,00,00
"Description"="@%SystemRoot%\\system32\\msimsg.dll,-32"
"ObjectName"="LocalSystem"
"ErrorControl"=dword:00000001
"Start"=dword:00000003
"Type"=dword:00000010
"DependOnService"=hex(7):72,00,70,00,63,00,73,00,73,00,00,00,00,00
"ServiceSidType"=dword:00000001
"WOW64"=-
"RequiredPrivileges"=hex(7):53,00,65,00,54,00,63,00,62,00,50,00,72,00,69,00,76,\
  00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,53,00,65,00,43,00,72,00,65,00,61,00,\
  74,00,65,00,50,00,61,00,67,00,65,00,66,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,50,00,72,00,69,\
  00,76,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,53,00,65,00,4c,00,6f,00,63,00,\
  6b,00,4d,00,65,00,6d,00,6f,00,72,00,79,00,50,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,\
  00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,53,00,65,00,49,00,6e,00,63,00,72,00,65,00,61,00,\
  73,00,65,00,42,00,61,00,73,00,65,00,50,00,72,00,69,00,6f,00,72,00,69,00,74,\
  00,79,00,50,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,53,00,\
  65,00,43,00,72,00,65,00,61,00,74,00,65,00,50,00,65,00,72,00,6d,00,61,00,6e,\
  00,65,00,6e,00,74,00,50,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,67,00,65,00,\
  00,00,53,00,65,00,41,00,75,00,64,00,69,00,74,00,50,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,69,\
  00,6c,00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,53,00,65,00,53,00,65,00,63,00,75,00,72,00,\
  69,00,74,00,79,00,50,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,\
  00,53,00,65,00,43,00,68,00,61,00,6e,00,67,00,65,00,4e,00,6f,00,74,00,69,00,\
  66,00,79,00,50,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,53,\
  00,65,00,50,00,72,00,6f,00,66,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,53,00,69,00,6e,00,67,00,\
  6c,00,65,00,50,00,72,00,6f,00,63,00,65,00,73,00,73,00,50,00,72,00,69,00,76,\
  00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,53,00,65,00,49,00,6d,00,70,00,65,00,\
  72,00,73,00,6f,00,6e,00,61,00,74,00,65,00,50,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,\
  00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,53,00,65,00,43,00,72,00,65,00,61,00,74,00,65,00,\
  47,00,6c,00,6f,00,62,00,61,00,6c,00,50,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,00,65,\
  00,67,00,65,00,00,00,53,00,65,00,41,00,73,00,73,00,69,00,67,00,6e,00,50,00,\
  72,00,69,00,6d,00,61,00,72,00,79,00,54,00,6f,00,6b,00,65,00,6e,00,50,00,72,\
  00,69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,53,00,65,00,52,00,65,00,\
  73,00,74,00,6f,00,72,00,65,00,50,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,67,\
  00,65,00,00,00,53,00,65,00,49,00,6e,00,63,00,72,00,65,00,61,00,73,00,65,00,\
  51,00,75,00,6f,00,74,00,61,00,50,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,67,\
  00,65,00,00,00,53,00,65,00,53,00,68,00,75,00,74,00,64,00,6f,00,77,00,6e,00,\
  50,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,53,00,65,00,54,\
  00,61,00,6b,00,65,00,4f,00,77,00,6e,00,65,00,72,00,73,00,68,00,69,00,70,00,\
  50,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,53,00,65,00,4c,\
  00,6f,00,61,00,64,00,44,00,72,00,69,00,76,00,65,00,72,00,50,00,72,00,69,00,\
  76,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,67,00,65,00,00,00,00,00
"FailureActions"=hex:84,03,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,03,00,00,00,14,00,00,\
  00,01,00,00,00,c0,d4,01,00,01,00,00,00,e0,93,04,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
```
My registry entry after running the above script:







Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

From an Elevated (Run as Administrator) Command Prompt run the following command:

"sfc.exe /scannow" (without the quotes)

If that doesn't fix it, then I'd suggest a repair install of Win7: Repair Install - Windows 7 Forums


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

Hi, why we use reg query for forums in your case from an elevated cmd prompt run:-


```
reg query "HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\msiserver"> 0 & Notepad 0
```
Now open regedit and navigate to the key Export it to the desktop and right click on the exported key and select "edit" you will see the difference.

Both are the same just different views shown.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*



usasma said:


> From an Elevated (Run as Administrator) Command Prompt run the following command:
> 
> "sfc.exe /scannow" (without the quotes)
> 
> If that doesn't fix it, then I'd suggest a repair install of Win7: Repair Install - Windows 7 Forums


scannow fixed some errors but not this one I'm afraid. One of the problems I have is that I can't find my Win 7 disc. I've got a feeling I lent it to someone but can't remember who. If the worst comes to the worst I'll have to buy another copy.



jenae said:


> Hi, why we use reg query for forums in your case from an elevated cmd prompt run:-
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Yes, I see what you mean.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

Hi, sorry I had to leave earlier and did not have time to ask, where did you get the REG fix from and was this all of it, do you have a sub key under msiserver called Enum?


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

From the the winhelponline blog. No, there was no sub-key.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

Hi, I have posted my dislike of winhelponline fixes before they are often incomplete (happens when you copy someone else's work and don't fully understand it), if they do work you will find a thread somewhere down the track with windows update has caused.... MS get the blame, when often it is a reg cleaner or a reg mod that was badly written. I can honestly say there is no site I know of that I trust in regards to reg mod's with the exception of MS. Thats why I write most of my own.
Ms have a posted msiserver reg fix it is here:- 

Error

Scroll to the manual fix, you will note the subkey.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

I couldn't find anything on MS when I looked on Google. In every example I looked at it said it ws for a different version of Windows, but it didn't send me to the right one. Anyway, I tried this but it still hasn't worked. In trying this I also noticed a few other problems. First, in Windows Explorer, Downloads no longer shows and I have to go to my documents. Second, I can't save to Desktop as required by the fix. Third, right-clicking does not have "Run as Administrator" so I had to use the Merge option. It's looking as though a repair install is required if I can find my disc.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

Hi, well lets assume your system is not infected, the next most likely cause is a corrupt user profile. Create a new user profile, give it admin rights, see if the problem continues.

You might like to access the RE (recovery environment) usually available from safe mode in Seven "Repair your computer" option OR the same option if booting from the OS dvd.

Select command prompt:- (we need to determine what drive letter the RE has assigned to the OS, not always the one you have, so)

At command prompt (x: sources) type:- 
bcdedit | find “osdevice” (Must inc”) (press enter).

Now use the returned as the drive letter for OS assume C:

At the x sources type:- chkdsk c:/r (press enter), 5 stages of chkdsk will run.
can take awhile.

To run sfc/scannow
at the x: sources type:-
sfc/scannow /offbootdir=c:\ /offwindir=c:\windows (press enter)
sfc will run can take awhile


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

Touch wood it's not infected. I run AVG Internet Security 2012 plus regularly run SpyBot and AdAware so malware shouldn't be a problem. I suspect a corrupt Registry. I won't be able to do anything tonight so will try your suggestions tomorrow. Many thanks.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

Hi, just remembered an obscure problem with windows installer problems with long file names. Open an elevated cmd prompt type:- (copy paste)


```
reg query "HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Filesystem" /V  NtfsDisable8dot3NameCreation /S> 0 & notepad 0
```
Press enter, Notepad will open if it shows any value other then, 

REG_DWORD 0x0 .............post back with a copy of notepad.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

This is the result.


HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Filesystem
NtfsDisable8dot3NameCreation REG_DWORD 0x1

End of search: 1 match(es) found.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

Hi, the default is 0 and this is how it should be, open regedit navigate to the:-

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Filesystem.... locate the entry,
NtfsDisable8dot3NameCreation and right click, select modify, change the value data from 1 to 0. Restart computer and see how you go.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

Done that but still no joy I'm afraid.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

Hi, did you try a new profile, post#9?


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

Sorry, I forgot that. Just tried and I need to find another 20Gb from somewhere.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

I've now done that and still no Installer. :sad:


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

Hi, Joeten posted this link awhile back, if you have already tried it then a repair install is most likely OR better still a format and fresh install.

Troubleshoot problems installing and uninstalling programs on Windows-based computers


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

No, it didn't work I'm afraid.
The thought of reinstalling all my programs fills me with horror. :grin:


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

Hi, I have posted on our thread assist forum see what turns up.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

Have you tried the MS troubleshooter/fixit utility?
Diagnose and fix program installing and uninstalling problems automatically


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*



jenae said:


> Hi, the default is 0 and this is how it should be, open regedit navigate to the:-
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Filesystem.... locate the entry,
> NtfsDisable8dot3NameCreation and right click, select modify, change the value data from 1 to 0. Restart computer and see how you go.


My Windows 7 x64 system - 0x2 - not sure why -

```
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Filesystem
    NtfsDisable8dot3NameCreation    REG_DWORD    0x2

End of search: 1 match(es) found.
```
*@JTP - what app are you tring to install that gives off the error message?*


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

I say, when in doubt, use Process Monitor and log the Windows Installer during its attempt and stop the log (click the magnifying glass) after WerFault has kicked in (aka, error message pops up). The log should show the registry queries as well as file openings it attempts to conduct. Provide us the log and we should be able to take a gander.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*



wrench97 said:


> Have you tried the MS troubleshooter/fixit utility?
> Diagnose and fix program installing and uninstalling problems automatically


Yes, but with no success.



jcgriff2 said:


> My Windows 7 x64 system - 0x2 - not sure why -
> 
> ```
> [FONT=Lucida Console]
> ...


Several. Adobe Air, HTC Sync and an update to Serif WebPlus X5 amongst others.



VirGnarus said:


> I say, when in doubt, use Process Monitor and log the Windows Installer during its attempt and stop the log (click the magnifying glass) after WerFault has kicked in (aka, error message pops up). The log should show the registry queries as well as file openings it attempts to conduct. Provide us the log and we should be able to take a gander.


Thanks. I'll give that a go.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*



VirGnarus said:


> I say, when in doubt, use Process Monitor and log the Windows Installer during its attempt and stop the log (click the magnifying glass) after WerFault has kicked in (aka, error message pops up). The log should show the registry queries as well as file openings it attempts to conduct. Provide us the log and we should be able to take a gander.


Would you please explain how to use Process Monitor. I've run it as you said and pressed the magnifying glass when the error ocurred. I tried to copy the results on screen with no success so what do I do now?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

Process Monitor - 


VirGnarus said:


> Grab Process Monitor. As soon as it loads, it's going to start capturing activity. When this happens, get Explorer to crash, then when it does once or twice click the magnifying glass (Capture) and save the file (doesn't matter what type), zip it up and send it over. Note that the log file can get very big very quickly, especially with the more programs you have running at the time. You may need to close programs and whatnot to lessen the amount of activity on your PC that it'll record.



get Explorer to crash -- install one of the apps

Be sure to have the installing app screen up & ready before starting ProcMon, otherwise the output PML file will be huge.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

That's what I noticed John and thought this can't be right. I'll give it a go now.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

Even waiting until the install started, it's still a big file. Too big to upload unfortunately. Even zipped it's over 20MB.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

Hi, worth checking to see if an install is blocked in registry follow this to check:-


1. Go to start, run and type regedit.
2. Navigate in the registry editor to
hklm\software\microsoft\windows\current version\installer\inprogress.(if no inprogress key then this is not the problem)
3. Click on the inprogress key and note the name of the file listed on the
right side for databasepath (should be have a .msi extension).
4. Rename inprogress to oldinprogress.
5. Close the registry editor.
6. Open My Computer.
7. Navigate to C:\Windows\Installer (Installer folder is hidden by
default) and rename the file noted in step 3.
8. Reboot the computer and try the install again.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

No inprogress key.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

Hi, is the windows installer service starting open a cmd prompt as admin and type:-

net start msiserver (press enter) 

what response do you get?


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

System error 2 has occurred.
The system cannot find the file specified.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

Hi, navigate to:- [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\msiserver]

Locate the ImagePath and right click select modify 

Copy and paste this:-

C:\Windows\system32\msiexec /V (Restart computer)

Then try to start the service with the net start cmd post #31


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

If jenae's recommendation doesn't work, you can continue with the Procmon thing.

You don't have to start capturing when the installation process starts. If you can discern that the installer fails at a specific time during the install, then you can anticipate it, turn on Procmon a couple seconds before it, let it log the crash, then turn the capture back off after the error message has displayed. When you go to save it, make sure to select "All events".

So that you're aware, the magnifying glass is the Capture button. Use it to start and stop log capturing. The eraser button clears all current entries. You'll wanna do this at the start of Procmon since it starts logging as soon as you start Procmon. That way you can prepare to click on the magnifying glass when you know the error is going to pop up and it'll give us a shorter, more concise window of the problem.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*



jenae said:


> Hi, navigate to:- [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\msiserver]
> 
> Locate the ImagePath and right click select modify
> 
> ...





VirGnarus said:


> If jenae's recommendation doesn't work, you can continue with the Procmon thing.
> 
> You don't have to start capturing when the installation process starts. If you can discern that the installer fails at a specific time during the install, then you can anticipate it, turn on Procmon a couple seconds before it, let it log the crash, then turn the capture back off after the error message has displayed. When you go to save it, make sure to select "All events".
> 
> So that you're aware, the magnifying glass is the Capture button. Use it to start and stop log capturing. The eraser button clears all current entries. You'll wanna do this at the start of Procmon since it starts logging as soon as you start Procmon. That way you can prepare to click on the magnifying glass when you know the error is going to pop up and it'll give us a shorter, more concise window of the problem.


Thanks both of you. I'll start with jenae's suggestion and see what happens. BTW, my Win 7 Pro has arrived. Can I update from Win 7 Home Premium without having to reinstall everything?


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*



jenae said:


> Hi, navigate to:- [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\msiserver]
> 
> Locate the ImagePath and right click select modify
> 
> ...


The service is not responding to the control function.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*



VirGnarus said:


> If jenae's recommendation doesn't work, you can continue with the Procmon thing.
> 
> You don't have to start capturing when the installation process starts. If you can discern that the installer fails at a specific time during the install, then you can anticipate it, turn on Procmon a couple seconds before it, let it log the crash, then turn the capture back off after the error message has displayed. When you go to save it, make sure to select "All events".
> 
> So that you're aware, the magnifying glass is the Capture button. Use it to start and stop log capturing. The eraser button clears all current entries. You'll wanna do this at the start of Procmon since it starts logging as soon as you start Procmon. That way you can prepare to click on the magnifying glass when you know the error is going to pop up and it'll give us a shorter, more concise window of the problem.


I left it til the last minute but it's only just crept in under 5MB.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

Ok. Describe to me exactly what is taking place during the log (what program you were trying to update, the error message received, etc.) and that should give me some initial pointers to start off with.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

I was trying to install an update for Serif Webplus X5. I get the same problem when I try to update HTC sync. The error message is that it cannot find the relevant file.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

Hi, hopefully procmon will turn something up, could we check dependencies, search, type services.msc Right click on Windows installer service and select properties what shows under "dependencies" (and are they started) also what settings have you under "log on"

Also open a cmd prompt as admin and type:-


```
sc queryex msiserver> 0 & notepad 0
```
 press enter

Post the notepad query here.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*



jenae said:


> Hi, hopefully procmon will turn something up, could we check dependencies, search, type services.msc Right click on Windows installer service and select properties what shows under "dependencies" (and are they started) also what settings have you under "log on"
> 
> Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
> 
> ...



SERVICE_NAME: msiserver 
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0
PID : 0
FLAGS :


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

Hi, well the state is stopped (means the service is not running) and the win32 exit code shows no error ( usually indicates this is not a windows problem) what appears under "log on", also what anti virus do you use and have you any tweaking programs running?

Could you run this (will do no harm) from a admin cmd:-


net localgroup Administrators /add networkservice
press enter then type:
net localgroup Administrators /add localservice
press enter then type:
exit
press enter and restart your computer


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

Concerning the Procmon thing, I have a good idea what I'm looking at, and I've found a couple points of interest, including the exact time when wersvc (a part of Windows Error Reporting specific to services) starts. You did mention that the same exact problem (error message too?) occurs from the HTC Sync update as well? Can you provide a Procmon log of that error message (remember to start logging prior to the error message appearing)? I can cross reference it with this log and find exact patterns between the two.

Also, I guess it's unrelated, but I noticed you have TeaTimer from Spybot S&D on as well as Ad-Aware. Part of me thinks this could cause some problems with these fighting over the same resources. Again, it may be unrelated to this case, but I always figured having both on simultaneously can pose issues.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

TT will certainly try to block registry changes, but you should receive a warning and an option to allow or disallow the change.

This will disable TT


Open Spybot Search & Destroy.
In the Mode menu click *"Advanced mode"* if not already selected.
Choose *"Yes"* at the Warning prompt.
Expand the *"Tools"* menu.
Click *"Resident".*
Uncheck the *"Resident "TeaTimer" (Protection of overall system settings) active."* box.
In the File menu click *"Exit"* to exit Spybot Search & Destroy.


Might also be worth disabling AVG as well - the resident scanner might be trying to do something as well, simply adding to the chaos.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*



Glaswegian said:


> TT will certainly try to block registry changes, but you should receive a warning and an option to allow or disallow the change.
> 
> This will disable TT
> 
> ...


What is the risk of temporarily disabling AVG? In any case, I've not had a problem before when updating these programs.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

Physically disconnect from the Internet first and there is no risk.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

OK. I'll try that. 
I've just tried running the HTC update but the log was way above 5MB.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

The install process for HTC takes so long that I can't get it below 20MB. I tried disabling AVG and got the same result. I think I'll just have to wait til my new Windows disc arrives and reinstall. Thanks for all your suggestions.


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*



JohnthePilot said:


> Hi,
> I've got problems with Windows Installer. When I try to update a program I get the message the "The windows installer service could not be accessed". If I try and run it from services.msc I get the same message plus it says it cannot find the specified file. I've tried the usual fixes of deregistering and reregistering the msiserver and disabling, restarting and reenabling msi but to no avail. I also tried a regisry fix shown below, but when I ran it it didn't seem to make any alterations to my registry.
> 
> 
> ...


Hello!

I notice an inconsistency here. You say that the screenshot was posted after importing that reg script. And yet your screenshot does not equal the registry script. 

The reg script you posted is correct, and is the default value. 

The script has this:


```
"ImagePath"=hex(2):25,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,72,00,6f,00,6f,00,\
  74,00,25,00,5c,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,6d,\
  00,73,00,69,00,65,00,78,00,65,00,63,00,2e,00,65,00,78,00,65,00,20,00,2f,00,\
  56,00,00,00
```
but your screenshot shows this:


```
"ImagePath"=hex(2):57,00,69,00,6e,00,64,00,6f,00,77,00,73,00,5c,00,5c,00,53,00,\
  79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,5c,00,6d,00,73,00,69,00,65,\
  00,78,00,65,00,63,00,00,00
```
This is not the default value. However, it should be valid. It should work. There *should* be no problem.

However, if I change this on my machine, to your value, my Windows Installer service fails to start with the following error code:


```
---------------------------
Services
---------------------------
Windows could not start the Windows Installer service on Local Computer.



Error 2: The system cannot find the file specified.


---------------------------
OK   
---------------------------
```
and some of my Windows Updates fail to install with error code 0x80070641.

No matter what the standard are, I think I have found the problem. Your registry script does not seem to have imported properly, and your image path is incorrect. 

Can you please manually change your image path to *%systemroot%\system32\msiexec.exe /V*

and see if the problem is resolves?

Additionally, your display Name is non-standard. The default is *@%SystemRoot%\system32\msimsg.dll,-27*, and the script you uploaded is quite correct, but your registry screenshot is inconsistent. 

However, on my machine, this non-standard display name had no bearing whether or not the service worked. It just seems to further suggest that the script import did not work.

My fingers are massively crossed! 

Richard


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

Hi Niemiro, you probably missed it however we tried that back in post #33


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*



jenae said:


> Hi Niemiro, you probably missed it however we tried that back in post #33


My appologies. Scratch that last post. Well done for trying that. I have no more ideas :frown:


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*



JohnthePilot said:


> The install process for HTC takes so long that I can't get it below 20MB. I tried disabling AVG and got the same result. I think I'll just have to wait til my new Windows disc arrives and reinstall. Thanks for all your suggestions.


You do not need to record the entire installation process. I only need about a few seconds prior to the error message showing up. If you can anticipate the moment when the error occurs, you can turn on the Procmon capture and log until the error shows up, in which then you would turn off the capture.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

OK. I'll give it another go, but it will be after the weekend as I'm away with the club til Sunday.
Many thanks.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

See if this is any good.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

Umm, you gave me the Procmon exe, not the log, lol.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

Oops! :grin: 
I tried running it again and the compressed logfile was 11 MB so I deleted the logfile and compressed file, then deleted the first half of the output. When saved the logfile and compressed files were the same size as before. I repeated this several times with the same result each time. I'm going to give up. I've bought a new copy of Win 7 Pro.
Thanks for all your help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

John could you put it into word and then copy and paste just a part


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

I'll give it a try.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

Is a 3rd-party filesharing site not accessible for you to use?


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*



VirGnarus said:


> Is a 3rd-party filesharing site not accessible for you to use?


Possibly, if I knew how to do it. :grin:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

Do you have a Windows Live account?
If so you can use Skydrive upload it to the Public folder and post the link to the file.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

Thanks for that.
I'm going to have an early night tonight so I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

I couldn't sleep so decided to do it tonight. the link is https://skydrive.live.com/redir.asp...2680EE9575F963EE!196&authkey=!ANR6Z5OMKCIhm4c

Ignore the Azureus lines. I'm not really downloading anything. :grin:


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

Ahem:


```
H:\Azureus\Windows 7 32bit & 64bit 日本語版\[アプリ] Windows7 RTM x64 日本語版 (Build 7600.16385, Ultimate, Professional, Home Premium, Home Basic) Multi.iso
```


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

Here you go it has a tour you can use Free File Sharing Made Simple - MediaFire


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*



VirGnarus said:


> Ahem:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


LOL. I did say ignore the Azureus lines. :grin: It turned out to be all in chinese or Japanese so I scrubbed it. Anyway, what did you make of the rest of the log?

PS. I don't feel guilty about this as I have paid for a genuine copy of Win 7. Jusat can't find my disc.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

The problem is I halted my pursuit of an answer when I found what I suspected to be pirated software. What concerns me is that you were giving previous statements that you were purchasing a new disk for your Windows 7 yet I see here is that you are using Azureus to provide you a copy of Windows 7. Obviously this appeared contradictory to me - and suspicious - so I had to decline on any further investigation on resolving your issue. Sorry, mate.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*



VirGnarus said:


> The problem is I halted my pursuit of an answer when I found what I suspected to be pirated software. What concerns me is that you were giving previous statements that you were purchasing a new disk for your Windows 7 yet I see here is that you are using Azureus to provide you a copy of Windows 7. Obviously this appeared contradictory to me - and suspicious - so I had to decline on any further investigation on resolving your issue. Sorry, mate.


Don't worry about it. I've paid for Win 7 so I'm not going to worry. Problem solved now anyway.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

This is the latest attempt. I hope you can find the information in it.

https://skydrive.live.com/#cid=2680EE9575F963EE&id=2680EE9575F963EE!197


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

Eck, looks like I'll have to make a new hotmail account. My ancient one must've got nabbed by an email spoof spam bot. Can't access the skydrive without it.

When I get around to doing that, can I ask, is this an attempt that was actually successful this time (after Windows repair/reinstall)? What program were you attempting to install? Thanks.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

No. I'm afraid it failed again. It was HTC Sync for my mobile (cell phone if you're in the States. :grin. I left it as long as I could and it still took up 7.4MB.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

Pleas don't spend any more time on this. I've got several programs that I need to install/update very soon so need a solution yesterday. I've purchased Win 7 Ultimate which should solve the problem. For anyone that thinks I may have obtained this illegally, here is my receipt from Amazon.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

Hi, yes I am sorry I do not have a win 7 machine available at the moment so I bowed out, I would reinstall.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

John did you already look through these htc sync and windows 7 - Google Search


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

Joe. not all of them, but the ones I've looked seem to refer more to problems with HTC, such as drivers, whereas I'm definitely getting a Windows Installer error.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

John there are a few ideas here Help with HTC Sync - Android Forums
not sure if you have tried them though


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

Thanks Joe. Still no joy. I'm going to have to ring HTC up.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

Which model is it ? hero


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

Desire.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

I take it you have exhaustd this stuff HTC Desire S Product Support


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

Certainly all the relevant stuff.
My main concern is backing up my contacts online in addition to on the memory card. Fortunately I have an app, My Backup Pro, that does this and that is working.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

Found this but you may have already done it My HTC Desire » HOW TO: Install the ADB Driver On Windows


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

Having seen how many outstanding posts you have, forget about my problem.
The copy of Win 7 Ultimate I bought turned out to be a pirate so I've returned it and Amazon have refunded me. I've now been in touch with Microsoft direct and they are sending me a replacement Home Premium disc. It may take up to 3 weeks cos they have none in stock but I don't mind waiting. As long as I get a working legit version I don't mind.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

Glad you found that out John hope it solves the issue


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Problems with Windows Installer*

I've now got my new copy of Win 7 Home Premium installed and everything seems to be working OK. I tried doing a repair but I couldn't because of the problem I've got; i.e., Installer is needed to do the repair, so I've had to do a new installation, which is a bit of a bugger cos I've had to reinstall all my programs and decide which of the 50,000 emails that VirginMedia downloaded that I needed to keep. The new disc cost me £16 which is a lot less than the cost of the illegal versions I got off Amazon.

Thanks everyone for your suggestions and advice.


----------

